# Rondo; theme and first variation or something I'm not sure.



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Oooookay. My new (and first ever) composition teacher suggested me to write some simple piece based on one-two theme(s) and their transformations. So I've decided to bla bla bla and whatever, then I thought that maybe something else and today I've finished beta version of the theme and some other rokafakalekalepekafalaka.

http://w779.wrzuta.pl/audio/572h65Pw4mv/poznaj_ekomaniaki - here, listen, you have to click on the symbolic play button in panel under "Poznaj Ekomaniaki".


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

You succeeded, I'm confused.

So you were given a theme? Or two themes? And he asked you to develop it(them)/write variations?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

mueske said:


> So you were given a theme? Or two themes? And he asked you to develop it(them)/write variations?


No, he just told me to write a piece which would be based on variations (he found my other stuff too disheveled, going from one thing too suddelny into totally diffrent one) and I had to invite my theme(s) which I will transform in composition. This audio track contains the original theme and some messing around.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Aramis said:


> No, he just told me to write a piece which would be based on variations (he found my other stuff too disheveled, going from one thing too suddelny into totally diffrent one) and I had to invite my theme(s) which I will transform in composition. This audio track contains the original theme and some messing around.


Ok! At first hearing, the first few seconds, I thought, this isn't Aramis. It's too clean and docile, than those wacky harmonies kicked in. I literally went: "never mind".

Great that you're getting a teacher though. School? Private?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

mueske said:


> It's too clean and docile, than those wacky harmonies kicked in.


I guess you're reffering to my earlier pieces? What do you mean, "wacky"?



> Great that you're getting a teacher though. School? Private?


Private in school, that is - he works in school and we are meeting in school, but the lessons are in private manner.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Aramis said:


> I guess you're reffering to my earlier pieces? What do you mean, "wacky"?
> 
> Private in school, that is - he works in school and we are meeting in school, but the lessons are in private manner.


I was both referring to your earlier pieces, and how I perceive you on this forum. I think you're a spontaneous and funny guy, the theme at first didn't really 'resemble' you. In my opinion.

Oh, and I mean wacky in a good way of course! I'm talking about the harmony at about 5 seconds in, returning at about 13/31 sec. in. Also some funny syncopations (?). The piece has quite a humorous feel to it. That's how I feel it.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I had not heard your earlier pieces, but I can say in all sincerity I like the first theme until it gets to the repeated bass notes, but that part is not horrible or anything. The blah blah blah and rokafakalekalepekafalaka should be pretty cool.

I love that harpsiano or pianichord sound you are using. I can't tell if it's a sample, a synth patch or an acoustic instrument.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

mueske said:


> Oh, and I mean wacky in a good way of course! I'm talking about the harmony at about 5 seconds in, returning at about 13/31 sec. in.


The other guy told me that he finds this fragment out of tune. The problem is that almost whole piece is in C major and in this place key breaks and I use black keys, so I wasn't sure how to follow it with left hand.



> I love that harpsiano or pianichord sound you are using. I can't tell if it's a sample, a synth patch or an acoustic instrument.


It's Finale thing.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

How do you decide which notes to use?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

MJTTOMB said:


> How do you decide which notes to use?


No system was used here, except maybe the determination to keep "around" amout on notes that create main theme - otherwise this excercise would make little sense.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Yyyyyyyyyyyyy:

http://w155.wrzuta.pl/audio/5tNSDzmg47b/aramis_d_herblay_-_zrado_in_c

I've added the score as attachement.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Yyyyyyyyyyyyy:
> 
> http://w155.wrzuta.pl/audio/5tNSDzmg47b/aramis_d_herblay_-_zrado_in_c
> 
> I've added the score as attachement.


That's quite something. Were you frustrated writing this? I'm asking because it seemed like you were ending in quite a serene manner and then BAM! Huge dissonant chord. 

Like I said, I quite like it. Has a certain humour to it. Haydnesque almost?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

mueske said:


> Were you frustrated writing this? I'm asking because it seemed like you were ending in quite a serene manner and then BAM! Huge dissonant chord.


Haha, you got me there


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

I have to say this theme is very wierd, is it a song? Remindes me of church bells  But the variaton is very original.


----------



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

With the main theme, I suppose you could always go Baroque and transpose it a couple octaves up or down, or slow it down by half for an iteration or two. Maybe add in some pedal tones. The main theme is there, but for variation, that's where I'd start.


----------

